# Craftsman c950-52950-0 Auger belt?



## Sean Bugnet (Feb 28, 2020)

Its been a great machine till recently when I've discovered its dimmise.

upon seeking an auger belt for it i've now discovered its the snowblower model never existed. maybe most people would just buy a new one but why its still got so much life left.

Anyway has anyone else needed a auger belt and found one that works if so do you have info on it. it would greatly help thanks

its a c950-52950 craftsman by sears.


Any info would be great


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Sean. From Sears parts Canada - https://www.partsbay.ca/sears-parts-diagrams.html


I found this parts list - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1A6RkdOKHnkJb1BrqteeKCFuL45Tzq_SP/view


The auger belt part number is 585416 and measures 1/2" x 38.1"
The drive belt part number is 579932 and measures 3/8" x 33.13"


----------



## Sean Bugnet (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the helpful info I found one at canadian tire that I think is the right one. ill go get it and see if it works. it says it replaces 585416 so it must be the one. if it works ill let you know and leave link to it so it can also help others!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you need it now grab it. I like to measure the old one and the new one as size sometimes vary. My preference are Pix and D&D Power.


----------



## Sean Bugnet (Feb 28, 2020)

I just bought and installed it this is indeed the belt. Thanks grunt for the size. if you are Canadian and need one. this is the belt you can get https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/certified-2-stage-snowblower-belt-1-2-x-38-in-0607285p.html

Also yeah I brought thew old one in to compair to be sure. it was really stretched it seems.


Now I just need to find a replacement housing and shes good for many many more years!


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

It's the same as mine. The CTire belt does indeed work, but isn't very durable. It's my third one in 2 years.

I just installed a green Gates belt I imported with my last Rockauto order. Hopefully it will last longer.


----------



## Sean Bugnet (Feb 28, 2020)

its been a while and now after first use this winter I confirm the canadian tire belt is indeed crap it melted!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Melting usually indicates excessive heat, are you sure the belt is the correct size?
Even a poor quality correct size belt should last more than a few uses.


----------



## Sean Bugnet (Feb 28, 2020)

It didnt really melt it just peeled. I think the belt dosnt like the type of shaft pully on the motor, most the ones I had in the past have a bottom to the V on pully where as this blower is a V so it was most likely pulling the cheap belt into it and tearing it up over time. ive ordered another belt thats better then last. ill see how that goes, if it meets same faite ill try one size up


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Reading this with interest, as, have the same 1/2 x 38 belt for my Craftsman 10HP 30". I have found that if you do not have the idler pulley for the auger drive adjusted properly, then when fully engaged, there is not enough tension on the belt, which may be fine in most cases, but for heavy slush, it can put enough resistance and the belt can slip, or even worse allow the auger to stop, jammed with slush/ice. By the time this happens and you realize it, the belt is smoking pretty good if you are running full throttle. AND with wrapped belts vs raw edge, the belt will likely shred. I had posted on this topic some time ago, and got some good info in response. See this thread at this link - Auger drive belt lifespan....

1/2" x 38 belts are easy to find from auto supply places like Can Tire, CarQuest, etc, and for quite reasonable too (sub $10), but many of these are wrapped not raw edge --Every time you engage the auger, the belt is basically acting as a clutch, so the belt needs to be designed with that in mind, hence the need for live/raw edge. And for that reason, I try to engage the auger at lower RFM with no snow load, and then turn the throttle up and head into the snow. I then "leave" it engaged for most of the job (yes it gets uncomfortable after awhile), even when turning around for the return pass. Everytime time you engage the auger drive, you are putting stress and wear on the belt, and for that reason they will only last so long. Also, I would say the worst thing you could do is let the auger housing fill with snow and then engage the auger drive, as you are now putting that much more stress on the belt. Agreed it is desirable to do this sometimes when you don't want to blow onto a car or walkway, but it will reduce the belt lifespan.

What I have not done is taken the time to look for and find a good supplier for live/raw edge belts in Canada (Toronto area). I believe that Stens is a reputable after market parts MFG and they do have this option which is a raw edge belt -- Stens Belt. Rockauto was also mentioned previously in this thread.. I do buy parts from them (mostly automotive), ... does anyone know if they have a 1/2 x 38 raw edge belt?


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Steveo66, I agree with you on leaving the auger engaged. It's why I prefer the older style blowers, particularly the "twin stick" Ariens. Watching youtube videos and neighbors hacking away at the handlebars like an outdoor whack a mole game drives me crazy (chirp, chirp). I know new owners don't have much choice though. The Pix and Gates FHP green belts mentioned are very good and my choice also, but most manufacturers clearly design in an odd belt dimension to get replacement business. There are work arounds, but the average person has no interest in that.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

rockauto can get you belts but not sure if the would last or not in snowblower. i know on my vehicle i had to adjust the v-belts on the alternator for stretch twice and the power steering belt once within 1 month of installing new belts. i almost wonder if the automotive v-belts are made differently than snowblower ones and stretch more. rockauto can also get you belts like 4l380 but they are really not that much cheaper than places like princess auto or TSC. if you do want to try getting belts from rockauto best to use dayco's belt finding tool 


https://www.daycoproducts.com/online-catalog-1?part_type=30&effective_length=37.5&outside_circumference=38


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

oneboltshort said:


> Steveo66, I agree with you on leaving the auger engaged. It's why I prefer the older style blowers, particularly the "twin stick" Ariens. Watching youtube videos and neighbors hacking away at the handlebars like an outdoor whack a mole game drives me crazy (chirp, chirp). I know new owners don't have much choice though. The Pix and Gates FHP green belts mentioned are very good and my choice also, but most manufacturers clearly design in an odd belt dimension to get replacement business. There are work arounds, but the average person has no interest in that.


Thanks! Is this the Gates FHP Green belt you are referring to? It is 1/2" x 40" (I mentioned 38" before but meant 40" -- some manufacturers naming messes me up.. for instance the Dayco AP38 is a 40" belt). In any case, here is the rockauto link - click here - it is the Gates 6840, FHP Green belt mentioned. Interestingly, it is a wrapped construction vs live edge. There is also the Gates AX38 (see this link) which is a 40" OD belt of a raw edge construction as the OEM belts are. Can anyone comment on one vs the other for auger drive application? Thanks!


----------



## Freeth (Jan 19, 2021)

Sean Bugnet said:


> Its been a great machine till recently when I've discovered its dimmise.
> 
> upon seeking an auger belt for it i've now discovered its the snowblower model never existed. maybe most people would just buy a new one but why its still got so much life left.
> 
> ...


I have the same model and having trouble finding the proper belts. I've read up on what was said on here and have the auger belt 1/2 x 38" was wondering what size for the drive belt. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

For my machine, the Auger Drive Belt p/n is 51224 (Craftsman) or 313847MA (Murray) and it is spec'd at a 1/2 x 40" belt. 40" is the outside diameter or circumference, but I believe where you need to be careful is that some aftermarket belts reference the inside circumference in their p/n. For instance the Dayco AP38 is a 40" OD belt, but I believe the 38 is with reference to the inside diameter.

For the main drive belt it is a 1/2" x 39" OD belt, and for my machine the OEM p/n's are 313851 (Murray) and 51458 Craftsman.

Hope this helps!


----------

